# Manayunk Wall Descent Phily People



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

I was just at the hill climb and I overheard someone talking about underground race that takes place tomorrow night in which people race to the bottom in homemade wheeled vehicles is this true?


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

My girlfriend used to live in Philly, and she told me that just such an event happened when she was there. This was 4 years ago, so take it for what it's worth, but she lived near there and she remembered it happening. No clue as to whether or not it still takes place.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

mhemberg said:


> I was just at the hill climb and I overheard someone talking about underground race that takes place tomorrow night in which people race to the bottom in homemade wheeled vehicles is this true?


How did you do on the hill climb?


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hill Climb*

I was just a spectator this year I will enter next year. It was a good time but some of those guys are ripping up that hill. I would like to see some of the track studs from trexletown give it a go. The only problem is that they would have to take lessons in brakes and gears.

Heading down at 11 tonight hopefully there will be some drunks flying down the hills in washing machine shopping carts that has to be a high fatality event.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Try this ... http://phillyedge.com/node/3151

Be sure to check out the YouTube videos.


----------

